# Some of my work



## camp_cookie (Dec 31, 2007)

NOTE: The following is a post I made on an Australian camp oven cooking forum.  I described some of the items and methods in detail as I wasn't sure if the terminology and techniques would be the same there.  Please don't take anything in the post as condescending.  



I most often use my Big Green Egg for longer cooks and a Weber kettle grill for shorter cooks.

Here are a couple of chuck roast (from a beef shoulder) that I did in the BGE:













The final picture shows the meat to be served as "pulled".  If cooked correctly, the connective tissue in the meat will break down allowing for the meat to be pulled apart with fingers or a fork.  This method is very common with pork shoulder here.


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 31, 2007)

The following setup shows how I cooked pieces of a pork shoulder on the charcoal grill.  I put the coals along the sides of the grill and had a pan of water underneath the meat.  I put wood chips, hickory in this case, on the coals to get the smoke.  This method is called indirect grilling.









Here is a picture of a beef short rib, which is actually a piece cut from a beef shoulder blade and is not actually a rib.  I cooked it in the same indirect manner as above.


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is another piece of pork shoulder that I smoked in my BGE.





These are one pound each chubs of sausage that I smoked in my BGE.  They are great when sliced and eaten with a biscuit; however, I chopped these up and used them in a southwestern American dish known as chili.  I combined the sausage with some dried chili peppers that had been powdered, some tomato paste, and flour and let them simmer for several hours for the flavors to meld.


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 31, 2007)

Here I am direct grilling (cooking directly over the coals) two ribeye steaks and some potatoes. The potatoes are cooking in olive oil.













A boneless turkey breast smoked in my BGE.


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 31, 2007)

A rib roast smoked in the BGE.













Some cornbread:


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 31, 2007)

Some baby backs:






This was my first run at baby backs.  They turned out pretty tasty, and the rub had certainly grown on me by the time I was done eating.  I am anxious to try it on shoulder chunks (country ribs).

Some chuck steaks:






I also fixed a skillet full of taters.  I put the skillet on the stove top with olive oil in it to start heating while I chopped up the taters.  When I had the taters chopped, I added them to the skillet and tossed them in the oil and kept them on the stove top for a few minutes while the oven heated.  I then put them in the oven with the lid on the skillet along with some salt, pepper, and Hickory Grill seasoning.  When they were good and soft, I poured in a little more oil, tossed them again, and then put them under the broiler for a few minutes.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice looking food.  I'm hungry now!!!


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow! It all looks so good!  NE Ga huh... can't be too far from me then...when's dinner????


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking pictures Cookie!! Good Job!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so drooling right now.So delicious looking.


----------



## sallynilly (Jan 17, 2010)

For cryin' out loud! How am I supposed to stay on my diet now? I'm about ready to go and buy some meat and start grill'in and smokin' in the pouring rain!
Fabulous pictures and great ideas!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 17, 2010)

yum


----------



## skidi (Mar 25, 2010)

Jep I am hungry now, too. Nice job.


----------



## JamesS (Mar 25, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## frozenstar (May 4, 2010)

Those pictures looks sooo good!   And because of that, I want to go on a barbeque party this weekend!  Love it!


----------



## Joshatdot (May 14, 2010)

camp_cookie said:


>



me drool


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice tasty dish. Could you give us the detailed ingredients and procedures of your work? Best regards and keep us update on your new recipes.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 5, 2010)

*OMG..............I'm starving!!  Now that's cooking!! WOW

Note: not a "gas grill" to be seen. 
*


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 5, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> Nice tasty dish. Could you give us the detailed ingredients and procedures of your work? Best regards and keep us update on your new recipes.



Actually, CLJ, this thread was from 2007 and the OP has not posted since.


----------

